# RMC HELP PLEASE



## Excolis (17 Jan 2006)

is there anyone out there that has anyone to contact at RMC for the OPME or undergrad courses?  i have tried many times with no success.  i am currently transferring from the CIC to the PRes, and this will help me.  any help is greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jan 2006)

Have you tried these:

Contact - http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/engraph/contact/contact_e.asp



> The Division of Continuing Studies is located on the campus of the Royal Military College of Canada in Kingston, Ontario. Office hours are 7:30 am to 4:30 pm (EST), Monday through Friday.
> 
> General Inquiries:
> 1-800-721-3901
> ...


----------



## muffin (17 Jan 2006)

That is really good Michael! 

Just to add - 
Our OPME counselor is processing registrations for the residential courses and the Undergrad counselor was off today - so if you are having trouble getting through your best bet is to send an email.
Maggie (Continuing Studies Database Admin)


----------



## Excolis (18 Jan 2006)

i have tried that number, and they told me to call somone else.... then they never got back to me, so i talked to the switchboard, and they gave me another person to contact, and i never heard anything back from them either.


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

Have leadership experience?


----------

